# Cannabis in Costa Rica?



## ShadowHawk (May 20, 2008)

I'm going to Costa Rica in a few monthes and will be there for about 12 weeks and I was wondering how available is weed in Costa Rica. What type is available and how much does it usually cost? Any tips would be greatly appriciated! Peace and Happy Token


----------



## human8 (May 20, 2008)

I would say VERY available. Its like in the usa, it varies and it all depends on who you know or meet. Love Costa Rica...PURA VIDA.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 21, 2008)

check webehigh.com


----------



## ShadowHawk (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Man, Pura Vida!


----------



## arabmobster (May 21, 2008)

ive been there once jsut depends on the location ur going to walk of the resort and ull probably have like 50 guys approach u to c if u wanna buy weed
u can get a grocery bag for like 150 dollars


----------



## ShadowHawk (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not going on vacation, Im going on a volunteer trip for like 2 or 3 monthes so ill be staying in a cabin or host family.


----------



## CostaRicaSensi (Jul 2, 2008)

if you are looking for schwag it can be found pretty much anywhere. you will be approached in beach towns by vendors. in San Jose or the central valley then you should head to a place where a lot of kids hang out, like san pedro. its a good idea if you keep 20 bucks in your pocket whenever you are holding, since it is illegal. however a 20 will bribe your way out of a lotta shit.

they have a good mids type herb they call Jamaican. it's harder to find and runs about 100-120 an ounce versus the schwag price of 20 bucks an ounce. the schwag is really really bad though.

as for nugs....you gotta know somebody....  and prices are similar to the usa.

all depends on what your lookin for.

let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## ShadowHawk (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, What exactly is your definition of nugs. Mine is just bud that hasnt been broken down or ground up.


----------



## LaJollaHigh (Jul 27, 2008)

Ola - I'm planning to arrive in early Dec/ going to Playa Zancudo for a few months. As a single female / should I be okay buying ftrom locals?? 
Where are you at??


----------



## ShadowHawk (Sep 5, 2008)

ill be there as well teaching english. maybe ill see ya down there and we can see if we cant find some good kind bud. I would like to know someone down there before i go. pura vida!


----------



## sb101 (Oct 27, 2008)

PURA VIDA! i took time off school and spent over half a year there. loved it. most everything you'll get is schwag. i got in with some guys and got an alright hook but never really saw anything decent except once or twice. but you can chill on the beach and smoke it anywhere, haha that is the life!


----------

